# Microsoft helping Geohot in his legal battle against Sony?



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2011)

"Recently, George Hotz asked for donations to cover his legal fee. Well, it’s a well known fact that he has indeed racked up enough money to pay his lawyers from donations; however, Microsoft may have played a huge part in GeoHot getting the fees he needed to defend himself against Sony in court.

The information comes from a source close to the matter who must remain anonymous that in an attempt to help George win his case, and thus making it legal to hack the PlayStation 3, the company anonymously donated a large lump of cash so he could cover his court fees; remember: only 2 days had passed after Hotz requested the money and then received all of the money.

Of course, we’ve already seen Microsoft openly inviting George to jailbreak the Windows Phone 7 so the reported shrewd move from Microsoft seen above may indeed be true."[/p]



Source


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 27, 2011)

smart move
get the hacker on your side to beat up the competition


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2011)

It would make sense.

It seems the case is becoming more and more unpopular and hey, if Microsoft can get a few people on their side and try to smear Sony, it's a win-win.

They already gave him a WP7 I recall.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah! Go Microsoft! :yaypc: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I know :yaypc: isn't a real emote, but it'd be pretty cool if it were.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 27, 2011)

Well that's a business strategy no one thought of before. And, heck, it might actually work!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

I would be very surprised if they did help him.


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, the enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 27, 2011)

who knows
maybe microsoft is secretly behind the hacks too
using geohot as a mask for concealing it


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

yes microsoft hell yea show sony what you made off


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 27, 2011)

MS is trying to kill Sony.... it's like bleach... when Ichimaru plotted the plan in the 2nd season, to fight Hitsuguya... Lameness=100%


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2011)

normally i wouldnt approve of such a competition but this time it is about fighting for your true rights... thts really good for geohot and i hope he's next xperia hack will be good and safe (like NGP)


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

bigpaws said:
			
		

> smart move
> get the hacker on your side to beat up the competition


I lol'd at this... sounds like a tactical move on some RPG.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 27, 2011)

This is why I'm a Microsoft fanboy!
MICROSOFT FOREVER!
This was an extremely smart move! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sony is gonna go down!


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 27, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> "Recently, George Hotz asked for donations to cover his legal fee. Well, it’s a well known fact that he has indeed racked up enough money to pay his lawyers from donations; however, Microsoft may have played a huge part in GeoHot getting the fees he needed to defend himself against Sony in court.
> 
> The information comes from a source close to the matter who must remain anonymous that in an attempt to help George win his case, and thus making it legal to hack the PlayStation 3 *every video game console for homebrew purposes*, the company anonymously donated a large lump of cash so he could cover his court fees; remember: only 2 days had passed after Hotz requested the money and then received all of the money.
> 
> ...


Stupid source is stupid. Fix'd.

Kinda funny that Microsoft donated, but they're seeing all this crap and probably thinking its a bad idea to piss hackers off (while still banning people from XBL for jtags etc. WHICH THEY ARE WITHIN RIGHTS TO DO! SAME WITH SONY AND PSN!)


----------



## MeritsAlone (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont like MS but i have to say that i do like this. 
If we have a console, why would we not be able to do homebrew? We may never be able to actually access programming tools otherwise.

Im with GeoHot on this one, not Sony, not MS.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 27, 2011)

Great to see that the competition between the two is as friendly as always.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 27, 2011)

They didn't help him. Anyone ever thought that there is far more people supporting geohot then you think? All it takes is most of those supporters to give 1$ and he has more then enough money already.

If 1$ wasn't enough, I read on a random thread on some ps3 scene forum (not gonna be named due to rules here) that a guy donated 1000$. 1000$ is big for a single donation and the thing is, he isn't the only one who gave a lot.

Yes you could say Microsoft did give that 1000$, but I doubt it, they're just to money hungry douches to even give that much money away. I mean,you're talking about the company selling a 250GB hardrive for a very expensive price, while you could get a 1 or 2TB drive for that price. They also used to sell wireless adapters for 360 99.99$, when it could have costed them like 5$ to put a wireless card in each 360.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

More likely this is a twisting of the facts.
I would guess that it's a Microsoft worker who donated, and they're running with it as Microsoft itself. Much like how after the Gulf Coast Oil "Spill", the conservative media claimed BP donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to Obama -- when the truth was it was the combined donations of BP employees, just like any other citizen could do and that 'hundreds of thousands' made up a small portion of the funds his campaign raised.


----------



## steveo1978 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well this kinda goes with my theory on how MS operates any way. They view hacking as a win-win situation. First with a console getting hacked it violates the warranty so if it screws the console up bad enough MS will be there smiling when you go buy another. Second they get all this homebrew devs adding features to their console and giving MS ideas of what people want, so its basically just free development and beta testing. I think MS has realized that they have more to gain from hackers then they stand to lose.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

LMFAO even m$ know sony is EVIL!!


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2011)

interesting turn of events, though I doubt that it was Microsoft that donated. We'll probably see a Fox news input on this "The evil hacker supported my Microsoft to fight Sony on console front!" :3


-Qtis


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> interesting turn of events, though I doubt that it was Microsoft that donated. We'll probably see a Fox news input on this "The evil hacker supported my Microsoft to fight Sony on console front!" :3
> 
> 
> -Qtis



And you take Fox News seriously?


Anyways, IF this was Microsoft who donated anonymously, great. They shouldn't even be anonymous IF it was them, Nintendo should help him out too. He did absolutely nothing wrong. His hack did not allow piracy at all or anything that Sony is claiming. Microsoft and Nintendo shouldn't help him take down Sony out of the business, but just help the consumer get the rights that we deserve.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all business. The reason why Microsoft is helping that pathetic hacker is because its more 'props' for them to be praised for doing a humane thing. Where its really just a facade of trying to make Sony look like the bad guy. Sony can just claim 'Microsoft is aidding Geohot because all of their employees are all hackers!' What will Microsoft reply to that accusation?!

In the end, Geohot isn't getting any victory anytime soon. The only thing that will make it worse is that Geohot is bought out by either Sony or Microsoft!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

You remind me of one of those people who believes that there's so many conspiracies behind the Government and anything. That they have microchips in us and watching us via satellite and everything like that...


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geohot? Pathetic?
Are we talking about the same guy here? Just because he hacked your favouritist console in the whole wide world, doesn't mean he's pathetic.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

Yup. This makes PERFECT sense. Like how Nintendo is secretly using Wiis to kill us all.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You remind me of one of those people who believes that there's so many conspiracies behind the Government and anything. That they have microchips in us and watching us via satellite and everything like that...



Hmph, you will be so surprised of how idiotic you sound right now. No business and I mean NO business helps a criminal without gaining something for their own benefit. You looking at this like Microsoft is saving the day?! Hell, Sony was just being a company protecting their assets. This so-called jackass AKA Geohot just have to be one of those unfortunate individuals who got 'tagged' by Sony so he can stop hacking all together. Geohot refuses their reality and subsitute it as his own, he basically teasing Sony to do something about it. Guess what, he got sued and might go to prison without bail!

You don't get it, we are already fucked. You see the budget cuts, the sweeping revolution across the middle east...WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT YOU SIMPLETON!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 27, 2011)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh the blissful internet accusation is just gold! My advice, never reply to my post unless you have something to back it up against me.


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


herp derp i believe everything fox news says hurr
Geohot is just a hobbyist. If you're so against hacking, why are you on a site dedicated to it? He is not a criminal (at least, not yet). Even Apple haven't taken him to court, because they know it's completely stupid to do such a thing. Hackers are always gonna hack. Sony don't seem to have realised this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

Criminal? Lol, okay talk to me when you grow up and actually understand the case.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Criminal? Lol, okay talk to me when you grow up and actually understand the case.



This post have nothing to relate about of what I was typing about. Please refrain from posting to me unless it make sense. Telling me to grow up is an understatement, I'm not living inside my parents house. You are on the other hand I can't assume. The case is about a hacker named Geohot who was warned by Sony before hand to stop hacking on their console, Geohot wanted to challenge Sony and continue on hacking for the lulz. Sony got upset, got their lawyers and did some paperwork. Next moment, Geohot is getting sued. Geohot went further due him failing to realize what a company can do. He post his work all over the internet out of a tantrum. So basically is a case between a baby vs a company. Yeah well put, a Gamer vs a COMPANY!!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> It's all business. The reason why Microsoft is helping that pathetic hacker is because *its more 'props' for them* to be praised for doing a humane thing. Where its really just a facade of trying to make Sony look like the bad guy. Sony can just claim 'Microsoft is aidding Geohot because all of their employees are all hackers!' What will Microsoft reply to that accusation?!
> 
> In the end, Geohot isn't getting any victory anytime soon. The only thing that will make it worse is that Geohot is bought out by either Sony or Microsoft!


Microsoft. All about the mad props up in this.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw the source and discredited anything that it said

alot of its news claims all come from unnamed sources
its obviously just some person trying to drive up page views, the blog was created about a week ago


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 27, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right.
You know Geohot jailbreaks the iPhone too? He's never been taken to court by Apple, because they know they have no case. This is more of a case of Sony's naïvety, trying to control the damage. He wasn't the one who discovered the private keys, but because Geohot is the most prominent (and infamous) of the PS3 hackers, they're going after him.
What the other guy said was right - you don't understand the case. Therefore, you have no reason to comment.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 27, 2011)

an unlikly alliance micrsoft and geohot
what will happen find out on the next episode of geohot- wrath of sony
*read in dragon ball z narrators voice*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow....we really shouldn't have geohot threads here anymore....I have yet to see a single one that doesn't turn into a flamefest....

I still hope he wins....but thats only because hacking is something that interests me and I hate to see Sony destroy a large part of that....


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Wow....we really shouldn't have geohot threads here anymore....I have yet to see a single one that doesn't turn into a flamefest....
> 
> I still hope he wins....but thats only because hacking is something that interests me and I hate to see Sony destroy a large part of that....



I blame Whiteknights and Blackknights.  

Microsoft, you've gained a few points of respect from me for this.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 27, 2011)

This could be a very smart move on MS's part. Taking down Sony would really only leave Nintendo to be a competitor.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 27, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> This could be a very smart move on MS's part. Taking down Sony would really only leave Nintendo to be a competitor.


I dont think Microsoft's thinking that Nintendo's a big threat 
and its Sony replace the O with i and take out the Y and you have SIN
ok back on topic


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 27, 2011)

Why is this even in the News section? Who actually read the source?

The article is pure speculation, relies on an anonymous, unnamed source "close to the matter", and pulls on a Twitter quote that a Win7Phone dev gave about inviting Geohot to "build cool stuff".

Seriously, if you truly believe this article, you need to learn what a credible source is.

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Feb 27, 2011)

If true then, good show MS.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Feb 27, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take the M, c, r, o, o and f from Microsoft. Put a t in the front and shift the s to the right and you've got Tits!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 27, 2011)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geohot's never been taken to court by apple because there has already been a court case about iPhone jailbreaking that apple lost. Thus making iPhone jailbreaking completely legal


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 27, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After he jailbroke it on 3.0. And 3.1.
Then someone took Apple to court for voiding his warranty after he jailbroke his iPhone. They didn't take anyone to court.
That's what got the law changed.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 27, 2011)

Lets get ready to rumble!!
Microsoft and Geohot Vs Sony!
Epic battle begins in Court!


----------



## Vashyron (Feb 27, 2011)

http://psx-scene.com/forums/f6/microsoft-d...nse-fund-82155/

Nope.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Sony, you messed with the wrong man. 

Microsoft and Sony have been in "war" since, and now Microsoft just got lucky and is beating Sony.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2011)

Vashyron said:
			
		

> http://psx-scene.com/forums/f6/microsoft-d...nse-fund-82155/
> 
> Nope.


Yeah, ultra-reputable "source" you've got there, pal.

A guy claiming to have talked with geohot, with no proof of that whatsoever, and with the really high possibility that geohot was told by MS itself to deny any involvement in case someone asked.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 27, 2011)

Vashyron said:
			
		

> http://psx-scene.com/forums/f6/microsoft-d...nse-fund-82155/
> 
> Nope.


Well I was trolled
Nevermind, raulpica explained it, not an official source.


----------



## Vashyron (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not so sure why one of the more "popular" Playstation scene sites would risk to claim themselves that they talked to Geohot without it being really what he said. (Whether Geohot lied or not.)

If Geohot in the future then says he did accept donations from Microsoft the site would seem like a massive liar.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 27, 2011)

Do we really know what Sony is suing Geohot and Fail0verFlow for?

First, I read it was the fact that they found the commonkey that can make any piece of data for the PS3 official, and posted it on the internet.

What is the current reason for suing them?

Not flaming Sony or trying to enrage the fanboys, I'm just trying to get the story as straight as possible for the sake of sanity.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Do we really know what Sony is suing Geohot and Fail0verFlow for?
> 
> First, I read it was the fact that they found the commonkey that can make any piece of data for the PS3 official, and posted it on the internet.
> 
> ...


Isn't it possible for Sony to sue for many things?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Do we really know what Sony is suing Geohot and Fail0verFlow for?
> 
> First, I read it was the fact that they found the commonkey that can make any piece of data for the PS3 official, and posted it on the internet.
> 
> ...



No it's still the same. Only thing is Sony is bending the truth, saying GeoHot used the PSN servers to do it, and he wanted money for it (which, donations is totally different).


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No it's still the same. Only thing is Sony is bending the truth, saying GeoHot used the PSN servers to do it, and he wanted money for it (which, donations is totally different).



Actually, you're wrong there. If you recall, Geohot leaked Sony's key and then posted on his own website that "if you want a more secure console, get in touch with me". That could actually be construed as blackmail or an ultimatum - "pay me to stop spreading this information, or I'll make things even worse for you".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah but that's a gray area. I, along with many others, looked and understood it as:

"If you don't want someone else doing worse to you, you can hire me". Like, he was offering his services. Not blackmail. So it all depends on who was reading it.


----------



## purplesludge (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the proper quote is "If you want your next console to be secure then get in touch".


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yeah but that's a gray area. I, along with many others, looked and understood it as:
> 
> "If you don't want someone else doing worse to you, you can hire me". Like, he was offering his services. Not blackmail. So it all depends on who was reading it.



Oh, I know that. That's why I think Geohot was clever. It _can_ be read as blackmail but, since its up for interpretation, Sony can't use it in the case or anything.


----------



## Issac (Feb 27, 2011)

Probably isn't true, as psx-scene said... However if they did donate, it wouldn't be to "get sony out of the competition" or anything... It's more likely to help him win his case to continue hacking, leading to the coders getting to know the workarounds, leading to them fixing the holes...

Probably why he got a WP7, "Hack it, tell us, we'll fix it".

(And yes, that's how many (if not all) bank sites work! Let hackers try to hack it under supervision and patch it up so what they find is removed)

Edit: While I was typing the above, posts were made about this, with that quote! if the next should be secure get in touch, that's how it often works, and if sony thinks "hey let's get him in jail instead" they're stupid... They could've gained a lot from this guy instead.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the proper quote is "If you want your next console to be secure then get in touch".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even then. He's what, 21 years old? It wouldn't sound if he's blackmailing. The guy has been offered TONS of jobs and has won a lot of awards for his brains, what does he have to gain from blackmailing you know?


----------



## Splych (Feb 27, 2011)

not surprised to the least .
if it means bringing down competition , then it's a plus for them .
it would've been better if this was some how kept anonymous though xD


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, now thats surprising! Smart move though, trying to win the side of the hacker.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 28, 2011)

The enemy of my enemy is my friend.

These are the last days of the playstation empire.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

PSX-Scene says this is bogus, that MS did not donate anything to GeoHot...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> The enemy of my enemy is my friend.
> 
> These are the last days of the playstation empire.



Dude. Sony isn't going to ditch the PlayStation brand and family all together. Geohot and FailOverFlow isn't doing it to bring them down. They're doing it to allow homebrew (which is 100% legal) on their console.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 28, 2011)

Short-sighted, arrogant, low-down, and plain evil...if true.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 28, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NGP is not called "playstation."

Xperia Play is not called "playstation."

The company has lost over 4.7 billion on the PS3, and yeah, although they have other divisions, they're not doing so hot either. 

And now their console is a f**** up hacked mess. 

These are the last days of the playstation era. Sony is the new Sega. (only with out all the talent, the great legacy and all the popular franchise games.)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

How do you know the NGP isn't called "playstation"?

Xperia Play isn't called playstation BECAUSE IT'S A PHONE.

The playstation consoles aren't going anywhere. It's made a name for itself that enough people will support it. It's become a household name just like Nintendo. They've made a lasting impression with the PS1 and PS2. The only reason why the PS3 has been costing them money is because of all the stuff they put in it, that developers don't fully use, and the insane price tag at launch. They're not really offering a whole lot. They're trying to do too much with it while Nintendo and Microsoft are keeping it simple. And instead of taking away features, they're adding them.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 28, 2011)

it says playstation on the front of the NGP and the playstation logo is on the rear of the NGP

I still have no idea why you are saying its not playstation then


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

Even if NGP/PSP2 PlayStation portable 2 wasn't ,which it is, it still play psp PlayStation portable games.

Beside it doesn't matter if it call PlayStation or NewStation, it's still a portable made by Sony. 

It like Nintendo 64-Gamecube-Wii  

What is your point?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think this sets a rather harsh precedent though unfortunately. It means there are a few things are going to change with console security in the future and Microsoft will do what it can to not only secure their current products, but future ones as well. I think when you got a guy who has done as much hacking on your side as Geohot has, you will know that if he can crack it, then it will get cracked by someone else too. I think there is also other other possibilities and what Microsoft will have to do in order to either prevent home brew, or try and support some of the developers who want to make their own little products for their consoles but in order to do it requires a modified console.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 28, 2011)

RPG_Lover said:
			
		

> PSX-Scene says this is bogus, that MS did not donate anything to GeoHot...


Of course Sony fanboy sites would say that.


----------



## monkat (Feb 28, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> RPG_Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How...uhm...

How does that make any sense?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2011)

one guy was telling me it could be a move by sony to defame MS. All these are just rumors, we cant point to anything big yet


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> one guy was telling me it could be a move by sony to defame MS. All these are just rumors, we cant point to anything big yet


Sony wouldn't do that. In he business world, for a company to do that is the worse thing to do. It could ruin business in the first place for Sony.
Microsoft is a popular company and they know if they defend this guy, they will get MORE popularity.


----------



## Trulen (Feb 28, 2011)

I doubt it.

Sure, in the basic scheme of things, "MS donate 2 da hackar, soni goes down!" may seem correct.


But, enabling homebrew wouldn't hurt Sony at all. 
It's the piracy that has the slimmest, super slim, almost-forgettable chance of hurting Sony.

But, Why donate money to a slim chance cause that only hurts? 


If Microsoft donates $10,000 to Geohot, then down the line, current PS3 owners will have to buy a 360, and $10,000 profit in games (I'm not sure how much money is made off a game.  But way more than $10,000 of games would have to be bought).  

Or, current 360 owners will have to go "O LOOK MS DUN LIKE SONY.  I'LL BUY MS GAMES"
Of course they're going to buy MS games.  They have the blasted console already.  So people would have to buy games at an increased rate.


Microsoft wouldn't do this out of charity case.  They, you know, donate money to better causes.
This would be an investment if anything, and the rate of return is :
A:  Hard to judge and measure
B:  Risky
C:  Low


But that's just my point of view.  I could be wrong, but it's most definitely influenced by the three years of business school I've gone to.
So my opinion might be different than the junior high/high school/ Computer Science/ Engineering/ Liberal Arts majors here (assuming that GBAtemp follows the rest of the internet in majors.  There's a pretty common pattern)


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

Trulen said:
			
		

> I doubt it.
> 
> Sure, in the basic scheme of things, "MS donate 2 da hackar, soni goes down!" may seem correct.
> 
> ...



It is called "getting popularity". A business will take advantage of a situation that is causing another company to get in a "bad situation", so Microsoft is taking advantage of that and is getting actually more popularity from this.

I agree, piracy is a bad thing to have, but on the other hand this is the one person getting blamed for something they didn't do, and all other people are getting the punishment, which is a bad way to come out with the punishment because people start questioning "Should I lose the privilege of something that was not caused by me?"

On the other hand, Sony may be doing this because they didn't want people to use homebrew on their system, or the person's system, because this can cause "loss of money", which isn't actually true because games made by "real" companies sell a lot of video games, which are better than homebrew, so why complain that they are losing sales? Well, answer is that they want every cent that they can take, make the "Every cent counts" saying true, in a way.

So, I would say that this guy isn't an ""attention whore", but a person who  tries to get people's help on going against injustice.


----------



## tagzard (Feb 28, 2011)

now we have to see how microsoft will use geohotz against apple


----------



## jorpor (Feb 28, 2011)

If this is true, Microsoft is pathetic. If they were in the same situation as Sony, they'd bitch about it. 

First they buy off some developers to release exclusive DLC and stuff on the 360 first, and now they support a hacker to kill Sony? What's wrong with them...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2011)

jorpor said:
			
		

> If this is true, Microsoft is pathetic. If they were in the same situation as Sony, they'd bitch about it.
> 
> First they buy off some developers to release exclusive DLC and stuff on the 360 first, and now they support a hacker to kill Sony? What's wrong with them...



Clearly you don't know a thing about the lawsuits. Go do some research first before you spam a pointless post that is 100% inaccurate.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

jorpor said:
			
		

> If this is true, Microsoft is pathetic. If they were in the same situation as Sony, they'd bitch about it.
> 
> First they buy off some developers to release exclusive DLC and stuff on the 360 first, and now they support a hacker to kill Sony? What's wrong with them...


...You must not know too much about Microsoft.

Also, am I the only one who thinks the rapper version of Geohot looks creepy?


----------



## ThePeon (Mar 1, 2011)

Microsoft new slogan. Go Go double Moral


----------



## junkerde (Mar 1, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> Ah, the enemy of my enemy is my friend.


love it man


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 1, 2011)

At first I saw that as a good thing, but now that I think about it. It just makes me think Microsoft is more evil than they already are.

It just shows Microsoft is only in it for the wealth, and they want to eliminate the competition.

Kind of off-topic, but think of it from another view. Not to be a Nintendo fanboy or anything, but Nintendo would *never* do something like this.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

jorpor said:
			
		

> If this is true, Microsoft is pathetic. If they were in the same situation as Sony, they'd bitch about it.
> 
> First they buy off some developers to release exclusive DLC and stuff on the 360 first, and now they support a hacker to kill Sony? What's wrong with them...


[youtube]H9kpTvm6CYA[/youtube]
What ever you said, made you a spammer.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

haha and ive always been a microsoft hater, 1+ kudos 2 u microsfot


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally something smart done by MS but I wonder what their motive is...


----------

